# Christmas treats



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi. So my 9 month old pup has always been vocal but now thinks he can bark to get whatever he wants. We’ve had a busy time over Christmas with people around. Yes, he was given a few things he shouldn't of had. Also with all the cooking there were smells of meat etc being cooked. I’m guilty of giving him a small amount of turkey and some veg mixed with his kibble. He now thinks he can leave his food an bark to get whatever we eat( he doesn’t get any) I leave his food down and after an hour he often eats it. 
How do I stop him from barking like a spoilt kid to get what he wants? I’ve considered getting a bark spray collar. Has anyone tried them? 
I will win but his barking is driving visitors mad!


----------

